# If I go MIA for awhile....



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

It's because of this darn ice storm. Over 7k reported power outages right now. And our lights have been flickering.
Could be days, or they say WEEKS to get everyone back on. Hopefully we don't lose power at all. But, seems everyone I know is dropping like flies, lol.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We're getting about 12 inches of snow tomorrow, so I know what you mean. Pretty picture.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ugh...that doesn't look good Tritia. We lost our electricity in Dec 2007 for a few days...others lost theirs for WEEKS. All the trees and bushes looked like your picture. The flickering lights is not a good sign either...those power lines are about to give. Turn the heat up in your house so it will stay warmer longer if/when you do lose power. Might be a good time to go buy a generator or alternate source of heat, too.
Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you stay warm and safe!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, pretty picture but scary about the power. I hope you don't lose your power but if you do, stay safe and find someplace warm.

Good luck!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh...that sucks. I know a lot of you live in colder climates...is losing power pretty common in the winter? The only time I've had to deal with that is during the summer for hurricanes, and that just downright stinks....it's usually 90+ degrees and everything in the freezer thaws (the stench is unbearable). I guess on the bright side, you can just put your freezer outside...??

Hope you stay warm, Tritia!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you're OK. We're getting that storm tonight. Not supposed to be as bad as what you got, I just hate the ice part of it. I can deal with the snow.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

YIkes, stay safe and I hope you are not one of them.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd much rather lose my electricity in the summer. In the winter, not only do you have to worry about being warm, you have to worry about the pipes in your house bursting if they get too cold. Also, if you use an alternate heat source to keep you or the pipes warm, you have to worry about carbon monoxide. It's not fun, and my prayers are with all the families that are dealing with this right now. Fortunately, it's not too common. I can only remember a few times in my life that we were without electricity for more than a day. But it sucks when it happens.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hoping that your don't lose power, or not for long, at least!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

It is coming up to Ohio to get us. We received five inches of snow last night and now the feezing rain has started. They are saying possible outages here also. Not good with having a litter of puppies. At least they are older now and not at that critical age!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Stay safe and warm! Good luck! :hug:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope you can stay safe and warm. We lost power for a week in December in the ice storm and had to leave for warmer quarters. People couldn't even get gas for their generators because the gas stations had no power. At least MacGyver had a wonderful time playing with three boys at our friends' house.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

not wanting to be rude tritia, just wanted to 'play' a bit with your photo.
i will delete if i have offended in any way.

joe


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm quite offended by this photo voodoo witchcraft (or whatever you kids call it these days)!!! lol
j/k

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hope you are ok Tritia! stay safe and warm...we're getting about 8-10 tomorrow too.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Beamer said:


> I'm quite offended by this photo voodoo witchcraft (or whatever you kids call it these days)!!! lol
> j/k
> 
> Ryan


some people do get quite offended but that's usually on the photo forums.
i assumed it would be ok here but like to check.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Ugh...that sucks. I know a lot of you live in colder climates...is losing power pretty common in the winter? The only time I've had to deal with that is during the summer for hurricanes, and that just downright stinks....it's usually 90+ degrees and everything in the freezer thaws (the stench is unbearable). I guess on the bright side, you can just put your freezer outside...??
> 
> Hope you stay warm, Tritia!


You guys stay warm! Hope the power stays on for you. There is an AWESOME and long article in the latest Hotline about dealing with a long power outage from people who lived it with hurricane Ike (Gulf Coast Hav Club). Tons of great tips and information that could be used anywhere in the country. Something I didn't even think of when our fridge went out was to take the food to the local shelter to feed those in need instead of letting it go bad.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, that is a great idea!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How you doing Tritia? are you with us?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Joe..not offended. But, what did you do??? Looks the same to me. Course, my chair sits lower them my screen and I'm finding what I see..others don't. Like what looks dark to me. Is really light for other people. 


Anyways..we just got power on about 45 mins ago!! UGH!!!! That totally sucked! I'm sorry, but endless hours of games of "quality time" and games of Go Fish with your kids...TOTALLY over rated.ound:

The damage is horrible!! I'll post pics we took the day after the storm. There are still over 100,000 without power. And we could lose it again at any moment, I'm sure. 
I'm finally thrilled I live in a new cookie cutter home. Because, I'd be devastated to lose the trees everyone around here has lost. Not to mention how many have gone through homes 

Gonna catch up later. I have to VACUUM!!! I'm border line OCD and not being able to vacuum 3 times a day, has caused me to break out in a rash, LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear. that was a long time without power! have fun vacuuming!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I know what you mean Tritia, I've been accused of OCD too. Nothing wrong with it in my opinion...and I have a clean house!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to see you back Tritia. Sorry to hear about all the damage around you.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i would go snakey w/o power and the internet.

i lightened up the image a bit to emphasis the ice a bit more.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH, the computer techie, would dive off the roof. I'd be on the floor sobbing with the coffee maker and the vacuum. :Cry:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

joe, i need to post a few others for you to play with. there's some cool ones. here are a couple i took today.

not of the damage, i'll post those later.
just some roads


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It is beautiful, just scary when you're living in it! We have ice storms here and it shuts down everything.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Tritia, I love the black and white ice one! That is beautiful, and unreal at the same time. Good luck on keeping the power on in the meantime. I imagine that besides cleaning you are cooking things you can easily eat if the power goes off again?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I got stuff for dinner that I could throw out on the grill if need be. And here's a little FYI...the BBQ grill makes a MEAN frozen pizza ound: we had to eat up all the stuff in the fridge and freezer. so, we threw frozen pizza, burritos and lean pockets on the grill. Not too bad 

I put my milk, eggs, cheeses, etc. that we didn't toss out in a cooler on the back porch. I'm still afraid to move it in, cause I'm waiting for it to go out again. The ice is all melting and keeps knocking down more lines. Just as soon as they get one up..another one goes.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ugh! Hope it stays on Tritia. We lost power for 7 days when we had an ice storm. I lasted 2 days in the house but the lack of a shower and drying my hair was all I could stand.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, you went crazy without vacuuming? what about petfinder withdrawal? 

beautiful photos-- but yes scary.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Ugh! Hope it stays on Tritia. We lost power for 7 days when we had an ice storm. I lasted 2 days in the house but the lack of a shower and drying my hair was all I could stand.


I worry it'll be that long for my parents. And my mother refuses to come here because she won't leave her house.
They're using a generator to run a little space heater and the coffee maker, microwave, etc. But, dad is filling it with gas every few hours. They have blankets blocking off all the rooms but one, and it's still only 42* in there!! We at least had a gas fireplace. But, it was lack of lighting at night that was killing me. 
Everyone in one room (also closed off other rooms) where the fireplace is. With just a few candles, flashlights and one little battery powered lamp. I was constantly telling kids not to run, cause they couldn't see where a dog was. And it just got down right BORING!!!

And yes, I totally had petfinder withdrawl..for sure


----------

